# smoking out of the shift boot



## Varady (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a 84 NA 5spd that i just picked up and want to see if anyone on here has had or is having this issue in the Z31 community.

So i notice that i had some smoke coming out of my shift boot while i was on the freeway going about 65 in 5th. The smoke is white but not thick. it smells of oil or grease burning, i took my shift boot off and the rubber one under it is ripped or cut, there is grease down there but idk if that is dripping on the tranny and burning off. is the rubber boot under the shift boot supposed to be seal at the bottom? because it is not... i have done some research and no one has a solid answer.

What i have read is that i could have blown my shifter seal and it is leaking oil on the transmission...

I took my car to a oil change shop that will check tranny fluid for free next to my house and they said it was over full and that there is a sign of a leak but the leak could have been from it being to full...

Does any one have any input on where to look to fix this and where to get a new rubber boot (idk the name of that thing) i am a little new to the forum world so let me know if i did this wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## ralph50 (Feb 24, 2015)

The oil in the tranny will get hot but not to the point you are describing.

It is possible for the tranny to have the wrong viscosity oil in it or its overfilled and simply dripping on the exhaust.


----------

